# P.O. Radio Laboratory, Backwell, Bristol - June 2012



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 12, 2012)

The site was built in 1957. It is still used for a radio mast so there was some minimal CCTV but other than that no other signs of life. This explore wasn't intentional, thought I'd try out a different cycle route and remembered reading about this so thought I'd take a look. The mast can be seen from everywhere in the town I live in and I often look up at it so thought I would go and take a look anyway.

Wasn't half bad actually, some nice little features, although it seemed like the place had been pretty stripped.

Nothing special, but quite an enjoyable derp all the same!

On with some pics:




























































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice looking place there...well you know what I mean 

Great shots and thanks for posting


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2012)

Bugger me I'd forgotten all about this, I think this was my 2nd ever 'splore! Shame it's so stripped now.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Now that I like! Derelict Building - check. Interesting architectural features - check. Bloody great big transmitter mast - check.
Godzy Heaven!


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmm...unsure what...but there's something I really rather like about that. Nicely done, thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## nelly (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice peely paint!! Nom nom!!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Great find. Some excellent pics there, looks a good explore


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 13, 2012)

Oooo that's a cracker. 

Wait.... NO VEHICLES in the forum! 

Joking... what the devil is it?


----------



## jezamon (Jul 20, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Hmm...unsure what...but there's something I really rather like about that. Nicely done, thanks for sharing
> 
> -RR



I completely agree!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers for the comments guys 



krela said:


> Bugger me I'd forgotten all about this, I think this was my 2nd ever 'splore! Shame it's so stripped now.



Really? Would have liked to see what it was like when you went there.


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting find.
Love that little car thing.


----------

